# Got Questions? I got Answers!



## TattooGoddess (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey girls.  I'm new here. But I thought I would chime in and help. I am a hair stylist and have trained under some pretty good names. You have hair questions? I'm here to help!

Danielle


----------



## Darla (Jan 4, 2011)

I don't know who the Hair mod is - but we can always use one that is qualified and knowledgeable.

Let Tony know, if you are interested.


----------



## vixie13 (Jan 4, 2011)

What is the best way to add volume to fine hair, but a lot of it?!

&lt;---- can see in picture what my current hair is... it's just a tad longer now


----------



## TattooGoddess (Jan 5, 2011)

Darla I would be very interested in being a Mod for Hair for sure! Let me know!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Vixie- Few Questions for you before I can give you some suggestions.

Do you wash your hair everyday?

What do you use for shampoo and Conditioner?

What styling product do you currently use?

What heat tools do you use and how do you use them?

Are you having any hair loss?

Are you on any Medications?


----------



## katana (Jan 5, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *TattooGoddess*/img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you wash your hair everyday?
> 
> ...



I have the same issue as vixie13! Very fine thin hair, that needs volume!

So to answer those questions, myself:

Do you wash your hair everyday? No

What do you use for shampoo and Conditioner? Pantene &amp; Dove Conditioner

What styling product do you currently use? None

What heat tools do you use and how do you use them? None

Are you having any hair loss? Not really,


----------



## TattooGoddess (Jan 5, 2011)

Well that is your culprate (spelling?) there.

Pantene is a wax based shampoo. They add wax to add the shine. Wax adds weight. There are proff shampoos out there that do this as well. You just have to look. 

I don't know much about Dove so I can't really speak for it.

Ok first im glad to see you don't wash your hair everyday. This is not the best thing for your hair popular to belief.

Shampoo. I also was blessed with ultra fine hair. After one day it used to look greasy. Eww. Now im not a huge fan of off the shelf products due to alot of junk in the bottle. So I will give you two solutions.

Cheaper Route- John Freedia Root Boost. I think it is in a beige/tan squeeze bottle with green leaves on it. I have used this before and had good luck with it.

Best route- Sebastian Volumpt Shampoo and Conditioner. This is what I use everyday and it gives me great volume. It is a bit spendy but worth the money.

Now another reason that your hair may be limp is you have to much shampoo,cond, and product build up as well as mineral traces from your water. I dont know what kinda of water you have but my city has horrible hard water so I get what is called a Malibu Treatment. This is great for swimmers, hair with product build up and people with nasty water that leaves mineral build up causing the hair to be heavy with build up. It is fairly cheap. My salon charges $12 for it. But deppending on how much buildup you may need more then one. Oh and it smells amazing!

ok you dont use any products in your hair. Well that also could cause it a teeny bit. But not a ton. In the morning I use Sebastians Volumpt spray at the roots. You can let it dry or blow dry. But will get HUGE results if you blow dry down the hair shaft while your head is upside down.

Another thought. You could have some majorly clogged folicals that make your hair grow wonky. This is part of my issue. One of the reason again is residue on the scalp from what you use on your hair. To find out if this is it you need to get a scalp analisist done. To find some one who does this check if the salon retails the Brand NIOXIN. Nioxin is a brand for people who have hair loss and with limp hair due to residue. They have what is called scalp renue. Is goes in and cleans out your buildup in the folicle so your hair is not weighed down by junk.

Think of it this way. You have your folicle. There is a hair coming out of it. now say you have a icky tar on the top of your head that tar is gone to lay ontop of the folicle pushing the hair down on top of the head causing no volume. This is what product buildup is. Tar. 

So yeah might want to check that out.

I think that is what i wanted to tell you lol. If I remember anything else I will let you know. Hope this helps.

Oh Ps! It really does help to change your shampoos out a few times a year exspecially if you have seasons. Moisture based in the winter Protein Based in the Summer. But changing up helps your hair jump start again and gets the junk that is built up a little bit. Also look into Tea Tree Shampoo as a clarifying shampoo to Help some with build up ( do not use everyday maybe once a week)


----------



## katana (Jan 5, 2011)

Wow Thanks, Tattoogoddess you gave me a lot of information there.

I didn't realize Pantene contained so many waxes.

I also think my water my be a big problem, as I live in the city.

I grew up on in the country with well water from our land, and used TreSemme &amp; Revlon shampoo. I had tons of volume to my hair.

Since moving to the city and living with my fiance, now I use Pantene (It's just cheap and widely available, here) and use hard city water. My hair has gotten so bad.

I will do what you suggested and check some of those products you mentioned, out.

I never really change my shampoo, unless I use a coloured one for coloured hair. But I do change my conditioner with the season, as my hair is really dry. 

I use Dove Daily moisturizer in the winter months, and volumizing one in the summer.

Another issue I have is split ends. Even after having them cut I still have outragous split ends, I realize my hair is really dry (It was bleached blonde for years, now its grown mostly out and been coloured dark)

K-Pak does nothing, nor does oils. It drives me crazy!!

Thanks again for the explantion and answers!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 5, 2011)

I am definitely going to look for that nioxin tomorrow!  it sounds pretty cool.

i always hated pantene shampoo, now i know the reason.. why in the world do they put wax in it? what other shampoos are like that?  I'm not a fan of the lower end hair products myself, 

with this i think you do get what you pay for in most cases.


----------



## TattooGoddess (Jan 5, 2011)

hummm split end could be a number of things also how you get it cut.

If you are a bleacher like me a few things do help.

Rusk Smoothing Keriten (spelling?) shampoo and conditioner.

Rusk Calm Treatment ( spray bottle with a solution that looks like urine) In the sensory line

Also sounds odd but get what is called colesteral (spelling?) from your stylist or sally's and sleep with a glob of it on your hair overnight. IT HELPS A LOT!

I went from Box color black once (BOX IS VERY BAD FOR YOUR HAIR!) Level one (Black) to blonde. My hair was like a gummy bear! I used all of these and it is great now!

Pumpkincat-

Yeah Nioxin is great but you have have have to keep with it. It is not a overnight thing. It takes a while to kick in. People get frusterated and quit. My brother is proof it works he is 28 and going bald and he uses it and has new hair growth now.

The reason they use wax is that it is cheap and provides shine and silkyness. I don't know off hand what others have wax. I do know one of the Rusk shampoos does have it though. You just have to look for it on the bottel. I think it may be labeled as parafin? not sure so don't quote me.


----------



## Karren (Jan 5, 2011)

How can I stop my hair from thinning?   On top, male +40...  I'ved tried Rogain on and off and DNT blockers on and off....   not really getting any results


----------



## TattooGoddess (Jan 5, 2011)

One word.

Nioxin.

You have to use it for a while and cant give up. It does take a bit to kick in like I said.

Rogain is junk.


----------



## Annelle (Jan 5, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *TattooGoddess* /img/forum/go_quote.gifI dont know what kinda of water you have but my city has horrible hard water so I get what is called a Malibu Treatment.


 Just a side note, I've seen filters for shower heads before to help get "cleaner" water when you shower.  It might help.


----------



## BombDiggity (Jan 6, 2011)

I dyed my hair a few weeks ago (dark reddish brown) and I know in another thread we're having a convo about prof dye jobs and OTC/beauty supply store stuff but this is totally unrelated so I thought I'd just ask you here






Anyways, I love my color, and don't plan on dying my hair again until June or July. I've had my hair red for about a year now and I think next time I'd like a bit of a change up.. I was thinking about dying my hair black, but more of a super dark brown. The only reason I'm fearful about doing this is because I have fairly light skin, MAC wise I'm about an NW20, and I have quite dark brown eyebrows and dark brown eyes.. If I had blue, green or even hazel eyes I'd have done this color before but since my eyes are brown I'm kinda sacred I'm going to look freakishly pale.. What do you think?


----------



## Bexy (Jan 6, 2011)

I am super pale also, and I have dark (almost black hair) and dark brows. Hazel eyes. I get more compliments with my dark hair than I used to when I highlighted it with a caramel color.
 



> Originally Posted by *BombDiggity* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I dyed my hair a few weeks ago (dark reddish brown) and I know in another thread we're having a convo about prof dye jobs and OTC/beauty supply store stuff but this is totally unrelated so I thought I'd just ask you here
> 
> ...


 Now for my question, I color my hair I need to keep up with the roots about every 6 weeks. I was told to just do the roots and pull the color through at the last 10 minutes to touch it up but not damage the ends. I have a slight wave to my hair but it blow drys straight fairly easily. What I would like to know is what is the best thing to use to keep my colored hair growing long (it is down to my bra line) longest it has been in years I want it a little longer since I have layers and the front does not look as long. I seem to look oily after one day and it looks awful, what shampoo should I be using?I use drugstore shampoo and conditioner, usually Herbal Essence or Dove. The flat top and oilyness is my major concern at this moment.


----------



## TattooGoddess (Jan 6, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *BombDiggity* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I dyed my hair a few weeks ago (dark reddish brown) and I know in another thread we're having a convo about prof dye jobs and OTC/beauty supply store stuff but this is totally unrelated so I thought I'd just ask you here
> 
> ...


 
Have to say this first... big pet peeve of mine haha. It is coloring your hair. You Dye shirts and easter eggs, you color hair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ha ha

hummm Thats a tough one BombDiggity. If you had a cool skin tone I would say go for it but put some low lights and highlights in it. I am a NC15 (Can we say the female version of Powder? lol) and I have green/hazel eyes. I am sweedish. When I had full on black hair I looked even more pale then I do now (I have a dark brown with a blonde peice on the top ( Radial sun highlights in chunks)

I think some people can pull if off and others can't. It deppends on a few things

What is your clothing style both for work and outside of work?

How long is your hair? (sometimes if you hav long hair it can tend to look greasy with dark colors after the end of a day)

Are you set on just going one set color? No low lights or highlights?

Have you gone to a wig shop and tried on various wigs to see if it would be a good color for you?

Prime example. I have a bright redish wig ( same color and cut as kat von d) One of the teachers at the school wears wigs as well. I told her she should try it on. She said no way she would look like a cartoon char. and her skin would not look right with is. Well I convinced her to put it on and it looked really good on her!

So I say before taking the plunge... do three things. Let me know about the questions I asked and see if you can find a wig shop in your area that has a color close to or is the color you want and see what you think. Check in the photoshop forum here and ask some one here to change the hue of your hair for you in PS. I would do it but Im super busy the next 2 weeks. It is very easy to do.

The upside. Hair 95% of the time can be fixed if you dont like it.... well 100% but sometimes people fry there hair and it is a pain in the you know what to repair.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 

Here is compairesion. ( some has to do with lighting)

Very pale





More red tones in my face





More warm tones brought to my face


----------



## TattooGoddess (Jan 6, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Bexy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Now for my question, I color my hair I need to keep up with the roots about every 6 weeks. I was told to just do the roots and pull the color through at the last 10 minutes to touch it up but not damage the ends. I have a slight wave to my hair but it blow drys straight fairly easily. What I would like to know is what is the best thing to use to keep my colored hair growing long (it is down to my bra line) longest it has been in years I want it a little longer since I have layers and the front does not look as long. I seem to look oily after one day and it looks awful, what shampoo should I be using?I use drugstore shampoo and conditioner, usually Herbal Essence or Dove. The flat top and oilyness is my major concern at this moment.


 What is your natural color/underlying pigment?

Best thing to keep your hair growing? Well first off plenty of water and a blanced diet will help emensly. Also if you dont take a daily vitimin I would start. Not only good for you but great for your hair,skin and nails.  Prenatials are really good for this. Also the pill called hair skin and nails is another great one. When your body is not getting what it needs on the inside.. It shows on the outside.

Im assuming from your post your hair is colored a darkbrown? I would like to know first what the underlying pigments is before I recomend a shampoo and conditioner as I need to know how much damage and pigments are in your hair.

Also do you do it your self or go to a salon?

Oil issues- Start on a proff product. This will help. These are PH balanced and will cut down on the oil production. Oil productions is caused by three main things- Hormones,Food and your hair being dried out. Ok have you ever noticed when you start on a new face routine how if you face gets dried out it gets way more oily to counter act the loss of oil? It speeds up the prosses to compinsate. Then you just looking like a giant greasy cheesball. (I get this alot in the winter)

About after a week of me switching to proff product when I started cosmo school I started to see less oil in my hair. I was the type like you that it would look greasy with in the end of the day and a hot mess the next morning. I also started using more hair spray in my hair. Hairspray has alchol. This drys out the hair or heck anything for that matter. The caused the oil to dry up. So a little trick for you. Spray your hair with hair spray up side down before going to bed or in the morning. Brush it through a bit. It will get rid of a good part of the oil. Another thing. Get dry shampoo. T.I.G.I makes a great one. It is in there like rock star line or something like that. Im not sure the name off the top of my head. I have heard wonderfull things about it.

So yeah let me know about the questions I asked and I can give you some good ideas on Shampoos and Conditioners to help you out a bit with the color,oil and limpness.


----------



## Bexy (Jan 6, 2011)

My natural color is a dark brown maybe a shade or so lighter than I am now. That shade being darkest brown. I have been using drugstore color, but I am going to go back to salon formula (something from sallys) because they seem to make my hair feel so much better. I had a recent experience (about 6 months ago) where my friend that finished beauty school but did not have her license yet highlighted my hair with a lot of chunky highlights. My hair has had a lot of fallout and breakage since the highlight. It is (just over the last few weeks) starting to get some baby hairs around the crown so I know it is growing back. I was so concerned about the hair loss that I went to the Dr to see if it was my thyroid. It was not, all though I know stress can cause hair loss and I know I have had a ton of that ( I lost both of my parents in the past 2 years my mom just in the past 6 months).

Anyway I think I answered the questions that you needed. Oh the reason I color is to cover my gray roots. I do take vitamins, just regular vitamins and I know I need to drink more water. I will start to do that. When you recommend some shampoo and conditioner, can you think of something that is the least pricey please. I am a stay at home mom and do not have a ton of extra money for hair products. I will try the hairspray trick as well. Thanks. so much. PS is it true that the cheapest salon shampoo and conditioner is better than the more expensive drugstore stuff? I read that somewhere before.

Love your tattoo, the one on your chest. I love tattoos they are very addictive.


----------



## TattooGoddess (Jan 8, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Bexy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My natural color is a dark brown maybe a shade or so lighter than I am now. That shade being darkest brown. I have been using drugstore color, but I am going to go back to salon formula (something from sallys) because they seem to make my hair feel so much better. I had a recent experience (about 6 months ago) where my friend that finished beauty school but did not have her license yet highlighted my hair with a lot of chunky highlights. My hair has had a lot of fallout and breakage since the highlight. It is (just over the last few weeks) starting to get some baby hairs around the crown so I know it is growing back. I was so concerned about the hair loss that I went to the Dr to see if it was my thyroid. It was not, all though I know stress can cause hair loss and I know I have had a ton of that ( I lost both of my parents in the past 2 years my mom just in the past 6 months).
> 
> ...


Ok so you don't have a super light underlying pigments thats a good start when maintaining your hair color. if you MUST go to sallys for color ( it is better then over the counter box) I would Get Wella Color Charm. I have used wella for the past few years and it seems to be a very good line. ( I use the salon line, Wella Color Charm is a VERY old Salon line)

Is your hair still gummy bear from the highlights? I am assuming at one point it was if you had breakage on Virgin Hair ( Part color has not touched) If it is are you on anytype of repair treatment?

Hair loss. This can be a number of things. I have Thyroid issues my self and am lucky to not have hairloss. There are many types of Alopecia and reasons for its loss


Alopecia mucinosa 
Androgenic alopecia

Dissecting Cellulitis

Fungal Infections (such as tinea capitis)

Hair Treatments (chemicals in relaxers, hair straighteners)

Hereditary Disorder

Hormonal Changes

Hyperthyroidism &amp; Hypothyroidism [3]
Hypervitaminosis A

iron deficiency

Lupus Erythematosus

Medications (side effects from drugs, such as chemotherapy)

Pseudopelade of Brocq

Radiation Therapy

Scalp Infection

Secondary syphilis 

Telogen effluvium

Traction alopecia

Trichotillomania

Tufted folliculitis


So back to your original question. Shampoo and Conditioner. The best line I have used would be Wella's Color Preserve. I think it smells really good to. Sebastian is also coming out with a new color line soon but Sebastian is spendy. 

I am going to give you something to sit on for a bit. Shampoo and Conditioner you get from like Wal Mart and Target and so on are mostly water. They are also not PH balanced. Because of this you have to use more to get a good effect if any from them. So really you are buying scented water with dish soap and wax in it. Because you have to use more you have to buy more this more money.

Take a bottel of Dove. It's like $6 a bottle? It last say about a month? Now take a bottle of proffesional Product it will last 2 months or more and Cost $12-$14. Why? You have to use way less because of the washing agents and foaming agents to get the hair cleaned. It is a far more consintrated product. Just like makeup. Cheep make up ( most of the time) will have a bad color payout but when you buy say MAC or Makeup Forever you have to use far less because they are pigmented and last you longer then the $5 Covergirl eye shaddow. Make sense?

Also one quick note. DO NOT buy proffesional products from wal mart, target ect. These are NOT the real thing. I will be writing a article about this later in the month for the makeuptalk blog.

Any who I hope this helps you out a bit more.Let me know if you have any other questions!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 9, 2011)

Congratulations as well.

I have a two part question regarding humidity.

I live in southwestern Ontario - it is incredibly humid and uncomfortable from June to September.

I have wavy/curly/frizzy hair - the humidity makes my frizziness worse.

A) Do I want to use styling products that attracts moisture or one that repels moisture?

B) Wouldn't using a product that attracts moisture, only make frizz worse?


----------



## magosienne (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks for the explanations on fine hair, it's such a pain to manage !

I want to add my 2 cents and i totally agree about switching products from time to time, as much as i love the results from Kerastase, at some point i noticed more buildup than volume, so i stopped using it. I use a neutral shampoo (french brand called Bioderma), a clarifying shampoo (Essensity by Schwarzkopf) and Shiseido Tsubaki shampoo. This one is more suitable for thick and dry hair with all the oil inside but it's so nourishing i use it once a week as a treatment shampoo for my dry lengths.

Katana : you can try Soap&amp;Glory's super daily shampoo, i admit i was doubtful about this shampoo but it works and two thumbs up for the volume i get !

I also have a question : do you have a quick solution to bring more volume to hair? I work in a restaurant, so i have to tie my hair (i either twist it and clip it at the nape of the neck, ponytail or dutch braid it), and after several hours of work i lost most of my volume. The clip solution has proven to be the less damaging but still, i get what i call the curtain effect. I have hair reaching the middle of my shoulder blades, so the difference is really noticeable between good looking lengths and greasy roots.

I tried a volumising spray (also by Kerastase) but all it does honestly is add more buildup on roots that already appear saturated with excess oil. Sometimes i also tease my hair with my travel comb.


----------



## TattooGoddess (Jan 17, 2011)

It has been a long birthday weekend. I am about to head to bed. I will answer all your questions tomm for sure! Keep them coming ladies!... or gents  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tusenskona (Jan 17, 2011)

I have a question though I'm not too sure on how to actually... ask it but I'll try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm 20 years old and I have a round face with the chubby cheeks ya know? but with every haircut I get it seems that it makes me look so young.. and I'd like to look my age for once! I need help.. I'm no good at picking out hairstyles considering most of mine end up looking off on me. What's an older more.. sophisticated look for someone with the chubby cheeks and round face?


----------



## TattooGoddess (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorry It took me so long to reply back. I had a bunch of tests this week for college. Oh buddy! Been a very very very busy week

ok here we go.



> Originally Posted by *Tusenskona* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a question though I'm not too sure on how to actually... ask it but I'll try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm 20 years old and I have a round face with the chubby cheeks ya know? but with every haircut I get it seems that it makes me look so young.. and I'd like to look my age for once! I need help.. I'm no good at picking out hairstyles considering most of mine end up looking off on me. What's an older more.. sophisticated look for someone with the chubby cheeks and round face?



Ok honestly this one I am going to have to dig out one of my cosmo books. I know you want to wear longer hair that is NOT face framing. But other then that I don't remember. I will get back to you a little later today when I have my book back.


----------



## TattooGoddess (Jan 20, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Congratulations as well.
> 
> ...


To my knowledge there is not product that attracts moisture. I mean there are products that help put moisture back into your hair. But none that "attract"

A few things I would try.

Visit a Salon and get what is called a Anti-Frizz. The Product is made by Rusk. I have done many of these any they really do help a lot.

I would use the products called Whipped Cream by Sebastian, Curl definer by Wella and STR-8 By Rusk ( really calms down the hair)

What shampoo and Cond. are you using?


----------



## TattooGoddess (Jan 20, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok Volume is one of my Fav things in the whole wide world.





Key to Volumized hair-

Proper Shampoos and Cond's

Good Volumizing Spray. I recommend Volumpt by Sebastian

BACK COMBING!!! ( it does not cause as much breakage as everyone thinks. I do it everyday and my hair is great)

A very good hold hair spray. I personally love Got 2 B Glued Freeze Spray. It is not professional but damn it gets the job done!

2 Questions

What do you use for Shampoo and Conditioner

and do you wash your hair everyday?


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 20, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *TattooGoddess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TattooGoddess (Jan 20, 2011)

That is true glycerin does attract water. But I have never heard of it being used as a product in its self as that purpose.

I will let you know Pantene is junk. Stop waisting the money on it. Everyone says I dont want to by professional products cause they are to spendy. Well good news! You use LESS of the professional product in your hair then you would with something like Pantene. So in reality you are spending just the same on both products and doing better for your hair. one bottle of the junk will last you a month the professional will last you 3.

I think instead of putting the glycerin in your hair I would try a shampoo and conditioner from a salon that is made for frizz reduction.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks - I appreciate your opinions... Carolyn


----------



## magosienne (Jan 22, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *TattooGoddess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## esha (Jan 22, 2011)

Do you wash your hair everyday? Yes

What do you use for shampoo and Conditioner? Dove, Herbal Essence, l'oreal anti-residue

What styling product do you currently use? none

What heat tools do you use and how do you use them? I use my hair dryer on high heat and every other day I'll use my diffuser. No more than 3-4 minutes but I don't use any styling products. And very rarely use the straightner and when used I don't put any styling products.

Are you having any hair loss? well I lose a small amount everyday, but that's common, right?

Are you on any Medications? No

So my question! For the past 2 years, I've been having white residue left on my scalp. It's not drandruff beacause it's not flakey but rather like left over product. I make sure when I shampoo to get all the product out but I guess I am not cleaning my hair properly? No matter what I try, this residue won't leave. I've used apple cider vinegar, l'oreal anti-residue..etc and nothing works. I'll just scratch my head and will be left with white residue in my nails and when rubbed together between my fingers it feels waxing.

I probably shouldn't wash my hair everyday, well I know I shouldn't but it still occurs even when I don't wash my hair everyday.


----------



## wildflower22 (Jan 27, 2011)

Danielle,

Thank you so much for answering all these questions. I've already learned so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have a question myself. I'm on a budget, and I want to color my own hair lighter. I have dark brown hair that's colored. It's normally a dirty mousy blonde. I want to go back to blonde but in steps since my hair is extremely fine and prone to breakage. I deep condition and do a protein treatment every week to try to keep in strong.

How do you recommend me coloring my hair to a light ashy brown? I'm currently using a demi dye from Sally's. What kind of color should I try? I would prefer to go to a salon, but they are pricey around here, and I don't trust a less expensive, inexperienced hair dresser.

Thank you again!


----------



## amandag (Mar 6, 2011)

Challenge question - as a crossdresser, should i grow my hair out or continue to wear wigs?  If I grow my hair out, is there an andrygeous cut I should ask my salon for?  If I grow out my hair, will be look feminine, soft, etc or will it look like a bois with long hair?


----------



## Minelli (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi.

My hair is normal to oily, taking about 2.5d to look miserable, so I wash it every odd day. Is this healthy or is it too much? Also, about pH, will a professional shampo take care of its balance or should I buy an additional product?

Waxes are used for shine yes? Why are these bad besides limp hair? Also pH. I should wear a 4.5 to 5.5 pH shampoo or is it okay to let it be higher? If so, until what number?

In the summer I end up washing it every day, because of sea water (I don't trust it to be clean enough). If I take a dip in the pool, I only rinse it with normal water to take away the chemicals. However, water is alkaline and there is no shampoo to balance such thing. Should I use some product on it to balance that pH? I don't think that's much of a solution, considering I have oily hair, but I wash it every day in the season, so it might be manegeable. I've thought about rinsing the hair with just water with some kind of acid kick on it.

Supposedly, one should dry the hair because if the wet roots makes hair fragile and if wet too long and often, the roots decompose. True or False? Also, my stylist says it's okay to let it dry naturally in the summer, because it happens so quickly, and it spares he hair of the blowing and leaves it less dry. Since I wash hair every day in the season, all of this this makes sense to me. True or false?

My hair is a dark brown, almost black under the white light and a bit orange-ish when the sun is quite bright. I have no problems with the shade, glossiness or volume. However, I'm wondering, when the aging starts showing what should I do? I don't have ivory skin for contrast, so if I keep this darker colour I will only look older (right?). I'm no Catherine Zeta Jones. I thought highlights would help looking younger, but what colour? I was thinking copper and a midway brown between this and mine. Any of this reasoning make sense to you?

I'm thinking of getting a wavy hairstyle again via perm. Something as a curls as large as a small fist, that's my only request. I once asked for this at a shoddy neighbourhood salon and they ended up as curls as large as a finger, maybe smaller. Everyone else liked it but I did not. I spent a week with a brush trying to take those curls out. After two weeks of intense labour, they ended up as large as a half fist and after another, it was exacly how I wanted. I've asked about a perm at another hair salon but since they showed me some tube that looked very small (about one finger) I ended up not doing it. So, what size should these tubes have for me to have large curles (aka should I visit a proper salon already)?  Will all of those shampoos, conditioners, sprays for curly hair achieve what I want without a perm? I'm asking this because, though I have no problem in giving a lot of money for the right things, I loath wasting money just to end up wronged.
 

To finish, a very light question. Is Redken better than TiGi? What about Redken and the TiGi's parent brand, TONI&amp;GUY? Come to think of it, TiGi and TONY&amp;GUY?

Phew... I'm sorry if it's so much.


----------

